# Renting to in-laws



## Jinxxedgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi!

I'm new here and wanted to jump right in. Hope I can get some advice on this situation.

My mom passed away in 2007 and my in-laws asked if they could rent her house (it's mine now actually). They are terrible with money and needed a place to go because they lost their house in a foreclosure. I knew it wasn't a good idea but did it anyway. I even gave them a fantastic deal. It's an 8 room house, 3 bedrooms, full walkup attic, basement, and a huge yard for $500/month. 

Long story comes down to this....they have bounced checks on the rent, haven't paid rent, been late with the rent, and now they are past due on the rent since March. 

I've tried to talk to H about it, but he just gets mad at me. We fight and then don't talk for days. If it were up to me, I would've evicted them over a year ago, but H says you don't do that to "family". He has said over and over that he will talk to them about it, but he hasn't yet. I regret ever letting them move in and resent them for thinking they can treat me like a doormat. I'm upset with H for not doing what he said he would do, and it seems like he's ignoring the problem and choosing his parents over me.

We are in a financial bind and are close to losing our home, among other things, so what can I do????


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

This is easy. 

YOU own the home, not him. He has 24 hours to "talk to them" and get all the back rent in cash in full or as the landlord you are evicting them. Period. 

They are putting you in the position of losing YOUR home because they are not meeting their obligations. "Family" or not, you shouldn't have to suffer the consequences of their irresponsibility or your husband's inability to defend his own family from financial ruin. 

I would say just state he has 24 hours and he can get mad all he likes. As the owner of the property you have the right to evict any person who doesn't pay rent. Period.


----------



## Jinxxedgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

That's exactly what I think as well, but he tells me that I'm making him choose between me and his family. If I evict them, there's no telling what he will do. He may just leave and I don't want him to go, but I can't live like this anymore. He's the only one working right now although I have an interview tomorrow, so if he leaves, I'm totally screwed.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Why do the in-laws not have money? Are they employed? I think you are going to have to put your foot down on this one. Perhaps pose this question to your husband. "Will it be okay to evict them when our house is foreclosed on?" "We will have to live there then." See if that's when he plans to talk to them.


----------



## Jinxxedgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh they have the money...they just paid to put their camper back on a site which is more than what they owe me. I don't know what they're thinking. I should tell them to go live there! They both work and my FIL works 2 jobs, so it's not like they don't have the little bit I do charge them. I've checked, I could be getting double what I'm charging them.

I've already said something along those lines about losing our house, he pretty much ignored it. It's terrible that that's what it might come down to.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh, I see. They really are "moochers". They have plenty of money for what they want to buy. Then, by all means get firm. I, for one, will cheer you on!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Why rely on your H to talk to them?

t this point, just go knock on the door and explain the situation, that you need the rent, that you are at risk to lose everything. If they cannot pay you, better to find out eye to eye.

Then give then a notice to evict.

If it breaks up your marriage? Wow.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone else.

"Family" only goes so far. Hubby has to man up and speak up in order to save his house and, eventually, his marriage.

But if he doesn't you should. The 24-hour thing is good.

"You have 24 hours to talk to them or I will."


----------



## fcc (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear you have to go through this. But I would say you have to be a little careful. You might lose all respect from your husband for a very long time if you do something over the top. He may hold a grudge against you for treating his parents like that. I think talk to your husband, and tell him that you don't want to put him in the awkward situation of talking to his parents about paying up so you will. And if and when you do talk to them, keep it rational. Professional, and not rude. You don't want them going back to your husband to complain about how you spoke to them. 

Tell them your situation, that you are loosing your home and you need the money, and that you have decided to rent the house for a higher price since you need that much. Obviously you can't expect them to pay so much so they will have to find something else in their range. You can always throw in that you will let them move back in once you are financially capable again. ( don't do that though!!!) 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## IRISH13 (Jul 28, 2010)

The world is full of people who will take advantage of you regardless if you are family or not. I think you have evry right to talk stright to them about the situation. Explain to them that you gave them a great deal on the house but part of that requires them to pay on time. Ask them when they get paid and insist on them setting up an automatic withdrawl based on thier paydate so that you get your rent on time, everytime. If they balk and say they won't do it simply tell them they need to start looking for a new place to live as you will have no problem getting new renters.


----------

